# All clean



## Danman87 (Apr 10, 2017)

All clean, apart from windows


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

8)


----------



## Danman87 (Apr 10, 2017)

Sticker!!


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Danman87 said:


> Sticker!!


Well spotted.


----------



## Danman87 (Apr 10, 2017)

ZephyR2 said:


> Danman87 said:
> 
> 
> > Sticker!!
> ...


Its mine i jus put it on lol


----------

